# The Legend of Highvale!



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2002)

The Legend of Highvale is a play by e-mail game.
there are 4 players and the game sttarts off at 1st level.
I will be sending out the first chapter of the game later on today and posting the full version of what happens in this forum.
Expect wierdness... there are a Halfling Psion a Dwarf fighter a Halfling Cleric of Boccob and a Half elf Rogue. this should be wonderful fun.


----------

